# Check out these stations



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Check out these stations from across the country. Union Station, Utica NY is where I am from and have been inside it many times. 

http://www.thrillist.com/travel/nat...re-of-america-s-most-beautiful-train-stations


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You wonder why they made them so elaborate.
It was only a train station. 

You came from Utica?


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I am from outside of Utica, grew up in Whitesboro just west of the city


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The now-defunct NY subway station at City Hall is one of my favorites.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Davidfd85 said:


> I am from outside of Utica, grew up in Whitesboro just west of the city


I didn't know that.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24031

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=22743

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23398

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2296


There are probably more.


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm glad the Union Terminal made the cut. It seems to be a "best kept secret" sort of place. Definitely worth a visit for those so inclined.


----------

